# Foam cutter for lost foam casting



## ELHEAD (Jan 23, 2015)

Thought I would post a pic of a repurpose project.
Ryobi 10" tablesaw , a few feet of 3/4 EMT conduit, salvaged transformer, nichrome wire from an old electric floor furnace, odd pieces of AL and steel angle, and nylon sheet. I almost forgot the fan from a defunct microwave. I hate to admit that I had to buy the light dimmer. I was shooting for a cutter that is easily adjustable for cutting accurate angles and thicknesses. 
Dave


----------



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2015)

Awesome:thumbzup3:

Does the blade angle adjuster work with the wire? I have similar plan for an old jigsaw with angle table. 

Shawn


----------



## xalky (Jan 23, 2015)

That's a great repurpose. Are you saying that you can do bevel cuts with it too? )


----------



## davidh (Jan 24, 2015)

thats a real fancy one.  i did a rude crude one just using scrap wood and an old screen door spring.   i should have made a nice one like yours. . .


----------



## ELHEAD (Jan 24, 2015)

It can tilt front to rear with the saw's depth wheel without any angle indication. Tilts side to side 0 - 45 with I original saw dial. I plan on a an auxiliary adjustable table to cut circles and some posts on the side of the base to wire in a bow cutter to do freehand cutting. Plans are for my sweetheart to use it also in her florist for special one-of floral forms.  Thanks for the interest.
Dave


----------



## rferrara (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice thinking out of the box, I built a small simple one last year,  using a guitar string and battery charger that worked cutting at 90 degrees. yours is a better idea with the different angle cutting ability. thanks for idea.


----------

